# Trying again so close after having baby?



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi,

Has anyone had IVF treatment soon after having a baby conceived by IVF.

My son is 7 months old and we have just refered ourselves back to the clinic to go again. Am i mad? Greedy??

As you can see from my signiture, it took quite alot for us to get my son and i dont want to go through all that again to have another so me and OH have decided we will have 1 more cycle and any additional FETs that come from that cycle (which will be a big fat zero as ive never had any frozen)

Anyone been successful so close between cycles?
What did you do about taking baby to the clinic?

Xx


----------



## bubbabooboo85 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi sorry to hear you went through so much before but totally understand you wanting to go again so soon.  I am actually in exactly the same position as my son  has just turned seven months and we are now starting the process to try and get him a sibling.  In my opinion it is not mad at all as IVF and infertility in general have such a huge impact on your life and you can never quite move on until you've completed what you set out to do, whether that be a certain amount of cycles or a certain number of  pregnancies.  Also I think it would be lovely for my son to have a sibling of a similar age as they grow up.

I wish you the very best of luck in your journey    xx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you 

Ive made my app for the initial consultation today which will be 15th Feb.
My heart says to go for it but i have niggles. Im about to take a 12k pay drop and money is going to be very tight... i also wont be able to return to work if i have 2 children so things will be very hard but, i want my son, like you, to be a big brother. I dont want to live with regrets either in thinking i should have gone for it.

I hope we are both lucky in getting our boys a sibling.
Good luck xx


----------



## walnut123 (Jun 9, 2008)

Hello

I had donor egg ivf, and when my son was 8 months old, I succeeded with my second donor egg pregnancy, and had my second son.  There is just 17 months between my boys - brilliant - best of friends.  I think you are more fertile shortly after giving birth, so I say - Go for it.  I had both my boys via C-section.  Good Luck.


----------



## bubbabooboo85 (Oct 30, 2013)

It's a very hard decision Hope, best of luck for your consultation and whatever you decide to do. We had our consultation just before christmas and have nurses appointment this week to further the process. 

Thats lovely to hear walnut! I am looking to do egg sharing, partly for cost but also as my son was conceived with donor sperm so i feel like i'd really like to 'pay it forward' and try to help someone else achieve their dream.  I'm just worried i'm asking too much to be succesful twice in a row so preparing myself for a BFN

Xx


----------



## KLconfused (Jan 2, 2010)

Hope
Sorry to post a negative reply but it might help. I wanted to start IVF again when my daughter was 6 months old but she wasn't sleeping so the time wasn't right but we did start trying again when she was 8 months. My age was against us so we wanted to get on with it.  We also had all the thoughts of how will I manage 1 baby and pregnancy etc etc. Sadly my daughter is now 32 months and weve spent over 2 years trying for baby #2 with no success. Im not saying that to frighten you im just saying theres no point worrying about what might not happen. Go for it and if your lucky you will have all those problems with work an money to look forward to. If not then you tried. My biggest regret is that 2 years of my daughters young life have been taken up with me doing IVF and suffering all the emotions that come with it. it has tainted what should have been the best time of my life. I think your sensible to limit the attempts your going to have as it can completely take over your life again as it has with me and as your baby gets older he will just get more and more fun so you don't want to miss out on a second of it. 

Good luck


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you all for your input and advice.

Thank you KL... im so stressed at the moment with work and money... i keep thinking that its a bad idea to go for it again, then my heart overrules for that second and i think i just need too...
Argh!!! Its all money! Wish it wasnt an issue!

X


----------



## Natalie1402 (Jun 18, 2014)

We had a consultation in November when my daughter was 7 months old, we requested a FET in December but got turned down as they were too  busy over Christmas , I haven't rang this month as the dates I'd be going for scans & transfer would coincide with the week I return to work after maternity leave, so going to ring up on my next period and hopefully we'll be accepted this time.

I have moments of doubt myself, especially when my daughter is up in the night or is having a really bad day, i worry how I'd cope with two but I think the positives much out way the negative thoughts I have.  

Good luck with your cycle


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you.

Im still going to go for it and do the worrying after.

Im glad that this time i will have a different attitude towards treatment..  i can see positives in either result.

Good luck for your FET


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

If your health allows you, go for it. Days are flying and we are aging. Seize the opportunity and hopefully,  you will be successful.


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi Hope

I have just gone for a FET in Spain which will end in a BFN tomorrow (testing negative every day) I don't regret it at all, I just wish we had frosties left to try again but we decided sooner rather than later was better for us and I really wanted to go back to work pregnant. if your heart says go for it then go for it. x


----------

